# Creepy Exotics Pic Post!!!



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

Just thought i  would share some pics ......1st one is  blue fang , 2nd  one is P. nigercolor


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

Metriopelma Blue Femur


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

this name has  changed ....... i  forget the new name **update ** it was grammostola pulchripes.


----------



## psionix (Jan 25, 2006)

cool pics johnny, when do you think you'll have the website done?


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

soon i hope i still work  full time  too. so its been taking awhile .


----------



## Big and Hairy (Jan 25, 2006)

That first T was awesome!  I don't know what species that is, but the blue coloring looks great.


----------



## psionix (Jan 25, 2006)

Big and Hairy said:
			
		

> That first T was awesome!  I don't know what species that is, but the blue coloring looks great.


Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## smof (Jan 25, 2006)

Veeery nice pics. What species is the second T in the first post? The one with pinkish stripes?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2006)

x immanis i think...  is that one with the name change a grammostola? looks like a mirror patch there


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

no it was a  P. nigercolor. yes it was some kind of gamma . but i dont know what  the  new name is . it was like grammostola  pulchripes.  but they  changed it or  something ....


----------



## tarsier (Jan 25, 2006)

awesome blue fang and nigericolor :worship:


----------



## smof (Jan 25, 2006)

Right, that P. nigercolor is on my wishlist! :drool:


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

heres some more.........


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

a few more......


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

moreeee...


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 25, 2006)

.......... loook  at this little  versi  with a  sac ............


----------



## MarknMiami (Jan 25, 2006)

Impressive collection


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2006)

indeed ....love the p pulcher!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2006)

CreepyExotics said:
			
		

> .......... loook  at this little  versi  with a  sac ............




????5678910

didn't show you're pic but i dont see the versi or sac


note...would've posted this in one post..but wasn't sure how to add the quote...guess i could've just said "quote" ha


----------



## JohnxII (Jan 26, 2006)

CreepyExotics said:
			
		

> this name has  changed ....... i  forget the new name **update ** it was grammostola pulchripes.


That's a nice _Grammostola grossa_ you have there!


----------



## Fille (Jan 26, 2006)

Love that blue fang:drool: Yet another one to add to my list.


----------



## wolfpak (Jan 26, 2006)

love the A. bicoloratum:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks !!!!  I still have  more im going to post. I just have to  go through the pics .i have  over 20,000 pics. I have been taking over  the 10 years  i have been  breeding.


----------



## CreepyExotics (Jan 29, 2006)

*a few breeding pics..........*

heres a few breeding pics too........


----------



## The Juice (Jan 29, 2006)

I love the Blue Fang, I wish I could afford one  Hopefully one day they will come down in price a little more.


----------



## murinuz (Jan 29, 2006)

CreepyExotics said:
			
		

> Just thought i  would share some pics ......1st one is  blue fang , 2nd  one is P. nigercolor



the blue fang rocks!  its wonderful, isnt it???


----------



## evilarachnid (Jan 29, 2006)

You have an awesome collection there, the blue fang is very impressive:worship:


----------



## Ralph (Jan 29, 2006)

I think the A.bicoloratum  and the Blue fangs are Awesome....absolutely nice!
and u have that much amount Adults....very impressive collection..
what the sex of your P.nigercolor??? the Male would be gorgeous.LOL


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

The madness must stop! Now I have to get all those!  

Thanks for sharing. Some very nice T's that you have as well as some oddities.


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, very nice pets & pics. congrats!
The blue fang in awesome!!

Regards,

Gui


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 13, 2012)

You've got some nice looking Ts, you should post some more pics!


----------

